

Latest Balsamiq released - seasoup
http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/2010/02/02/viewer/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+balsamiq+%28Balsamiq+Blog%29

======
balsamiq
Thanks for posting this seasoup, but maybe it's a bit too much? I mean, we
release all the time (48 releases in 2009), maybe let's only post here when
the release is a big one? :)

